
DHS Statement on Aviation Security - runesoerensen
https://www.dhs.gov/news/2017/05/30/statement-press-secretary-dave-lapan-aviation-security
======
runesoerensen
_" Finally, while a much-discussed expansion of the ban on large electronic
devices in the cabin on flights to the United States was not announced today,
the Secretary made it clear that the an expansion is still on the table."_

~~~
madamelic
This leaves me wondering why they don't release stats on threats.

Nothing specific but something like "We've caught 5 - 50 people attempting
this attack" rather than an indefinite, theoretical threat.

At least then citizens can understand the threats and why security is the way
it is or protest it being overly strict due to the stats.

Maybe I am too tech, everything-should-be-informed though. :)

